# Plasma Table Drawer



## Janderso (Mar 7, 2020)

Many of you would agree, in a small shop we need to use our space as efficiently as possible.
The plan is to mount the plasma table under the welding/work table so I can pull it out when needed and close the drawer when not in use.
I need your advice. I may need another hand or two.
Have you ever been in the thick of it and you needed another hand or two? Of course you have.
The pics show my most immediate cunundrum.
I assembled the plasma table this morning. Certifflat products are great. It took about half an hour to complete the kit.
I need to support the table in it’s proper position while I mark the drawer slides for drilling.
My plan as I write this, is to build a shelf out of wood that holds the table in the correct position. In other words, the table will be sitting in it’s final position All I need to do is slide the frames over and mark the supports accordingly for welding and drilling.
What would you do at this point?
Thank you!


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 7, 2020)

Is the intention to put the slides roughly where the red line is?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janderso (Mar 7, 2020)

Hey, how did you do that?
yes


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 7, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Hey, how did you do that?
> yes



I just edited the picture and drew a line on it. 
My suggestion would be to block the table up the the appropriate height, clamp the slides to the plasma table and mark the top and bottom of the slides on the table legs and the plasma table 
Then you can figure out how to mount the slides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janderso (Mar 8, 2020)

David,
I’m thinking you are close. That’s about what I came up with overnight.
Maybe I should have done this before I welded the table together. In hindsight, that would have made this easier.
I’ll get some time today, maybe.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 8, 2020)

Janderso said:


> David,
> I’m thinking you are close. That’s about what I came up with overnight.
> Maybe I should have done this before I welded the table together. In hindsight, that would have made this easier.
> I’ll get some time today, maybe.



It’s been my experience that drawer slides are never installed before the frame of the cabinet is at final dimensions and assembled because there are too many variables which can affect the placement of the slides.

I never build drawers until I have the slides in my possession because I use the slides as part of the drawer dimensions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janderso (Mar 8, 2020)

I appreciate you pointing out the variables.
With the slides mounted and the brackets vertical I have to hit a dimension I wouldn’t want to attempt any other way.
This project is stimulating the gray matter, it’s a worthwhile endeavor.


----------



## Cadillac (Mar 8, 2020)

I think the idea is great having the table slide in when not in use I’m just having a hard time seeing those slides support that table at full extension and then putting material on it to work on? Are you using 2 per side?


----------



## Aaron_W (Mar 8, 2020)

Plasma table drawer is a great idea.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 9, 2020)

Cadillac said:


> I think the idea is great having the table slide in when not in use I’m just having a hard time seeing those slides support that table at full extension and then putting material on it to work on? Are you using 2 per side?


The slides have a 500lb capacity. I will reinforce the mounting system once I have everything lined up. You know, third leg under both horizontal table braces, a piece of angle iron will support the rear on top from table side to side. That’s the beauty of working with metal, cut and weld.
I plan on mounting the slides to the table, placing the table back on the stand to make the final adjustments.
The table only comes out 24”


----------



## coherent (Mar 9, 2020)

Great idea and yours looks great. I've been plasma cutting for quite a few years now with CNC tables and it's prob a bit late now, but if there is any way you can incorporate a simple water tray into it that can be easily filled and drained when not in use, you'd sure be glad you did. The difference in smoke, sparks and dust is huge especially in such an enclosed indoor location. If nothing else make sure you use PPE and open the doors and have a big fan running to exhaust the area otherwise the rest of your shop will suffer from the plasma dust everywhere.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 9, 2020)

Coherent,
I plan on protecting the slides with shielding, I plan on having either a pan drop to a metal container or a water pan.
In my experience, the water can spray upwards with the blast of air coming down from the torch. That is unpleasant. I have full access under the table to the extent of that lower table support, maybe 8"..
I am leaning toward a slag drop chute as the water tray would be difficult to get water tight.
Certiflat sells a sheet metal kit that goes with this table. I don't have any sheet metal equipment, but I have full access if I can sweet talk one of my hobby group members to give up part of his weekend to help me.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 9, 2020)

I’m looking forward to seeing the final result!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janderso (Mar 9, 2020)

I just checked out the slag shield. For less than $100, I think I will go this route. It looks like I have the room.









						Slag Bed for CertiFlat 24"X36" Plasma Table - WeldTables.com
					

Slag Bed for CertiFlat 24"X36" Plasma Table Check Out This Video From Fab Forum's Kyle Voss!    GO WELD SOMETHING!




					weldtables.com


----------



## f350ca (Mar 9, 2020)

I'll second Coherent's suggestion on using a water table. I can cut all day on the plasma table with very little dust in the air. One hand cut on the bench and the shop is full of smoke.

Greg


----------



## Janderso (Mar 9, 2020)

How about water in the bucket


----------



## f350ca (Mar 9, 2020)

I think the blast from the cut has to hit the water to catch the dust.

Greg


----------



## Janderso (Mar 9, 2020)

f350ca said:


> I'll second Coherent's suggestion on using a water table. I can cut all day on the plasma table with very little dust in the air. One hand cut on the bench and the shop is full of smoke.
> 
> Greg


I rigged up a drip pan with water in it, put some 4x4's in a square and put some angle iron across the 4x4's to contain the sparks. 
What a mess. 
My original plan (in my head) was to build a containment vessel to hold the water, the more I thought about it, the more I am leaning toward the chute.
You guys are making me rethink my plan.
I could always put a petcock in the base to drain off the water.
Maybe add wing nuts to remove and install the vessel for cleaning.
I don't know.
 I'm not in a hurry, this could turn out to be a real nice option in a small shop.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 9, 2020)

3rd on a water pan, and you could also add a fold down or insert-able  leg with a screw adjustable foot to support the forward most part of the drawer to take the weight of the water pan, and take the load off the slides. Mike


----------



## Janderso (Mar 9, 2020)

FOMOGO said:


> 3rd on a water pan, and you could also add a fold down or insert-able  leg with a screw adjustable foot to support the forward most part of the drawer to take the weight of the water pan, and take the load off the slides. Mike


I'm warming to the idea, 
The add-a-leg, is interesting


----------



## f350ca (Mar 9, 2020)

On my plasma table, I used a sink drain, pull and the plug the water drains into a plastic garbage can. A submersible pump in the can pumps it back up to the table to re-use it.

Greg


----------



## cjtoombs (Mar 10, 2020)

I'd figure out where to mount the slides on the frame and mount them there, then figure out from one edge of the plasma table how far the edge of the drawer glide portion (taken out of the part already bolted to the frame) needs to be, cut a piece of MDF that size and use that to locate the part that goes on the drawer.  With careful measurement and correct calculations you should be able to get within a 1/16 of an inch and using the board will ensure that it's parallel to the edge of the plasma table.  It's a method I've used before.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 10, 2020)

cjtoombs said:


> I'd figure out where to mount the slides on the frame and mount them there, then figure out from one edge of the plasma table how far the edge of the drawer glide portion (taken out of the part already bolted to the frame) needs to be, cut a piece of MDF that size and use that to locate the part that goes on the drawer.  With careful measurement and correct calculations you should be able to get within a 1/16 of an inch and using the board will ensure that it's parallel to the edge of the plasma table.  It's a method I've used before.


Thank you,
I read through this twice. I'm at work. I'll read it again tonight.
Watching installations for drawers on Youtube, they always attach the slide to the cabinet before the drawer as you suggest.
I can do this many ways but I would like to do it right the first time.
I'm thinking I need to determine the exact distance /width and mount the supports to the table so I can do as you say.
Whew, I am making this challenging.
My problem is I won't have time to do this for a week or two. 
I appreciate the input.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 13, 2020)

I tack welded the side frames at exactly 37 1/2" this morning. That gives me clearance for the table and the slides.
Next step, fabricate a strong support system for the table then proceed to placing the table in it's final position outside the frame so I can mark and drill the table for the drawer slide mounts.
That's the way they do it when building cabinets.
Should work out ok.
I was way over thinking this. You guys helped me see straight.
Oh, I decided to add a water reservoir with a petcock drain. 
I can build it off the table, then either weld or bolt it on.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 13, 2020)

Great progress. Looking forward to seeing the end result!


----------



## Janderso (Mar 17, 2020)

Made some progress today.
Next step, mount the table to the slides.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 17, 2020)

Well done, looks really good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACHiPo (Mar 19, 2020)

Lookin good Jeff!


----------



## Janderso (Mar 19, 2020)

Mounted the table.
Smooth as glass!
Next step, fabricate the water tray and drain system.
Im very pleased with how this came out.
The welding table is getting a refurbish also. It’s got a wave to it.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 19, 2020)

Looks great, good work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janderso (Mar 25, 2020)

I don't have any sheet metal equipment. I could cut it ok but I would need a break to make the bends for the water pan.
I decided to Google, 24 X 36" sheet metal pan. I found a rabbit cage base for $23 that is 2 1/2" high and fits perfect. I'll make a support frame, add a drain and I'm off to the races or bob's your cousin or something like that.
Putting my table back together, I missed the shelf!


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 25, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Janderso (Mar 25, 2020)

Last night I noticed the drawer binds a little in the middle. When I assembled it I told myself I could adjust the slides by adding shims inside or outside the slides as needed.
I loosened the fastners one by one and added shims here and there. I found if I added about a .050" shim on the left front it rolled perfect.
Hmm, where to find a shim. 
It occurred to me, I have a surface grinder 
I can make my own shims.
I think I will cut these down. (I'm really bored at work, I wish was home to build something in my shop)


----------



## Aukai (Mar 25, 2020)

Auto body shims if you need to......


----------



## Janderso (Apr 17, 2020)

Finally made some progress. Darn near done!
Just have to add a drain and seal the corners.
Sweet! = Patent Pending


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 17, 2020)

That looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron_W (Apr 17, 2020)

It looks like that worked quite well


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 18, 2020)

Great job Jeff!


----------



## Stonebriar (Apr 18, 2020)

Good job.  Might think about replacing that plywood shelf with some expanded metal.  Those plasma sparks are going to travel.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 18, 2020)

Added the drain today. A bit of parallax error, It’s a bit over 1/8” .
There is an o ring seal with. 1/4” drain hole.
Should work out ok.

a


----------



## Janderso (Apr 22, 2020)

I have been using this drawer/table!.
It’s great. I had to add sheet metal panels on all sides to contain the sparks.
3gallons of water = no leaks.
It’s a completed project. Well, I still need a handle but it slides so smooth it’s not required.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 22, 2020)

Looks great Jeff!
Newbie question: will the cutter eventually cut through the thin slats?


----------



## Janderso (Apr 23, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Looks great Jeff!
> Newbie question: will the cutter eventually cut through the thin slats?


Yes, the ones in the center can be moved out to the edges. They are cheap and easily replaced.
Good question.


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 23, 2020)

Janderso said:


> I have been using this drawer/table!.
> It’s great. I had to add sheet metal panels on all sides to contain the sparks.
> 3gallons of water = no leaks.
> It’s a completed project. Well, I still need a handle but it slides so smooth it’s not required.
> ...


What?  What is a "completed project"?  I've never heard of such a thing!  Preposterous!

Nicely done!


----------



## Janderso (Apr 23, 2020)

It means I can move on Evan. I have way too many unfinished projects.


----------

